# Eggs!



## the_u (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't been doing this but for maybe a couple of weeks. It's a good learning experience for me n my kids. We got our first egg today n are super excited. Just thought I'd share. Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

So excited when you get your first egg! Congrats!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope it's the 1st of many! Nothing better than your first egg x


----------



## jenpayne (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay! Just got our first eggs this week too. So very exciting!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats to you too Jen!


----------

